# Zenyatta is up next!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yatta is on deck! lol Ligs are much lower, and she is groaning and moaning about how fat she is.  Udder is also bigger.

Cam will be switching between her and dorcas since I am keeping an eye on the doe kid for nursing.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be watching!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cant wait to see what she has!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :clap:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Anything happening? Hope she doesn't keep you waiting another day! :thumb: Pretty girl!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

This is copied from Marestare. 



Checked her out since over 12 hours without ligs isn't good. She had ringwomb, which is a failure of the cervix to fully dilate. I have given her meds to try and help her and you will see me with my hand in her private parts trying to manually dilate her. We are trying to avoid another c-section. Some good thoughts wouldn't hurt.








I am watching right now. I hope everything will be fine.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

ray: praying for a good outcome. You can do it, Ashley! :hug:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, she is having some troubles getting that kid out. At least she can fit a whole arm up there so assuming she got pretty dilated. Praying!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oops, spoke to soon. LIVE KID! YAY!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Great job! 1st one is out!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

:kidred: Congratulations!! :stars:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh No I only see a head!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, massive head...turned the camera away. I'm thinking may have to dismember the kid or destroy the kid to get it out. Sad. Hoping for better.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh wait! Yay, live kid 2!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your kid!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

2nd successful birth! congrats! :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

missed it by mins


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh they are sooo cute! 

Congrats on the two new wiggling butts!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute kids!
Cant wait to hear what they are.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The buck was trying to come first, but couldn't get him despite him being in the right position. Finally pushed him back, felt around and there was another, much smaller head and legs, so the doe got to come out first. Then the buck was coming head only. Once she pushed the head out there was nothing I could do but pull. That wasn't working, so I turned the cam in case he expired and I had to cut him up. Last ditch effort I managed to get my hand in there with the kid and found a front leg jammed, so i pulled it forward and he came out. Hand is a bit sore now, but all are happy and good.  She passed the placenta fine, has gotten banamine, and the kids are active and nursing. 

 :kidred: :kidblue: :dance: Oh and the doe has wattles. lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:greengrin: Sooo cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are so cute! congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable  Congratulations!


----------

